# Glen Del Buck



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

One of my freinds hade a full rut, he said he trashed a couple of arrows in it, said there was a metel bar in lower belly section that would ruin them, just my 2 cents. :happy:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Do a quick search on here, you will find many that don't like it at all and for the cost, not impressed.

Myself I have a Delta backyard buck and it works great for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

I have 2 full ruts. One I leave out all year for the bucks to play with. I had to glue antlers back together and ears. There ok. The metal bar is not in the insert. So if you hit the insert you would be ok. They are expensive though.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

i had the same issue with the metal bar. if you hit the target 
low, you will bust an arrow. even though its not in the vitals, why put metal in a target?!


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Im glad i read this*

I was thinkin bout gettin these and was actually gonna get one within the next few weeks but not now why the hell would you put a dang piece of metal in a target absolutely moronic thanx for lettin us know they did that and boy am I glad I didnt get one I woulda been jacked if I woulda bought one and wiffed a lil low and broke a Pro hunter in the dang thing.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

three of us shot it out in about 4 weeks time and yes if you hit low you can kiss your arrow goodbye.I personally will never buy another one


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

I have the smaller one and don't care for it at all... If I had to buy another one it would be a *Rinehart 10 buck or Anatomy Deer * without a doubt.


----------



## fxwg85 (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with above. I found the metal bar also,it sux. I shot the insert out in about 3 months and i only shoot 1 or 2 times a week. Won't buy another one.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't do it.!. I have the Glendel Buck which is the small one. Itis alright for Field Points. But as soon as you put two dozen Broadheads through the Insert, say Bye bye!. plus the replacement vitals cost like 40-50 bucks. My next 3-d Buck will be a Mckenzie!. Just my 2 cents. When it comes to 3-d targets, i've learned to buy the best first so you don't have to keep replacing it.


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Delta*

delta targets aint the most expensive but i think they are the best i have the backyard buck and its awesome put arrows through it damn near everyday and have yet to replace it but i probably do need to. i have had t for 2 years or so.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

I never found the metal bar in the Full Rut Buck. I had trouble with the legs and how they attached to the body. I liked the target except for the legs. It made the target very unstable. I actually shot it once and knocked it over. Looked cool when it happened but not what I had in mind for $230.


----------



## Ranger620 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Glen del*

I also found the metal bar below the vitals a few times for the money I would not buy another 200 for a target and 40 for arrows that's no good. It was fine for me at shorter distance say 10 to 55 or so but after that watch out if you low you're busted.


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

I have the glendale buck full rut and unless you guys are talking about the metal bar into the legs that digs in the ground I don't know what metal bar you might be talking about. Mine is awesome and I wouldn't trade it for anything. This target is the biggest and best i've shot, far better than anything that gets sold around here.

I very much enjoy it.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow. I am glad I read this. I was going to buy one and now I am glad I didnt.
Thanks guys.


----------

